# I don't see the logic in this



## TreWatson (Dec 12, 2010)

I have just noticed that anything promoting the music of an artist ON the forums near-immediately gets thrown onto the recording studio forum

example, i said i was recording a band and posted their music

the intent was to promote the band and had nothing to do with the way in which it was recorded, but it still got thrown to recording studio

now if it was just me, I'd PM a mod, but i'm seeing it in every GMD thread if it mentions recording at all, it just gets DUMPED in there.

otherwise, i love how the forums are being moderated. lots smoother now that new people are on board.

just wondering, what gives?i see no need to file a formal complaint, I was just wondering if the intent was to promote the band and is clearly so, couldn't it stay?


----------



## thesimo (Dec 12, 2010)

question the mods at yer peril.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 12, 2010)

TreWatson said:


> I have just noticed that anything promoting the music of an artist ON the forums near-immediately gets thrown onto the recording studio forum
> 
> example, i said i was recording a band and posted their music
> 
> ...



I've moved a couple of threads, but typically they were just more suited to the recording section as they were more of "showing off a single track they were working on" or "some stuff they were messing with" opposed to fully finished, polished musical projects to be discussed as "General Music". 

I see what you're getting at though, and if you want, please link a couple threads in question. I wouldn't be surprised if a couple threads got moved were "borderline". It happens. 

Moves aren't permanent though, and please, if you need clarification on a move just PM one of us. 



thesimo said:


> question the mods at yer peril.



See, there's a difference between asking a genuine question in a polite and respectful manner, and bitching and moaning like a small child who just got his toy taken away. I find it very odd how some just don't get that concept.


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 13, 2010)

sounds good max! thanks for the reply! I'll make a bigger thread when their EP is finished, they have a lot more work to do. i understand what you mean.


----------



## TheWreck (Dec 13, 2010)

I think Mods on this forum do a great job! Like Max said, be polite and you'll have the answer you need!

I've asked alot of questions to Max, djpharoah, Technomancer and always got kind answers!


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm an unyielding prick though, so everyone avoid asking me anything.


----------



## TheWreck (Dec 13, 2010)

Randy said:


> I'm an unyielding prick though, so everyone avoid asking me anything.


 
Thanks for the Hint! I take good note of this!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 13, 2010)

Randy said:


> I'm an unyielding prick though, so everyone avoid asking me anything.



I think your hormon showering profile picture justifies that i would be afraid even to ask you sugar for my coffee


----------



## Explorer (Dec 13, 2010)

Randy said:


> I'm an unyielding prick though, so everyone avoid asking me anything.



You post a response like that, and then are surprised when someone sends you a picture?

*laugh*


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2010)

Explorer said:


> You post a response like that, and then are surprised when someone sends you a picture?
> 
> *laugh*



I meant "AM an unyielding prick" not "have".


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 14, 2010)

well uh...

Randy, you're my birthday buddy.

you gotta be nice to me.

or else i'll move my birthday.

i'm pretty sure I can if I wish hard enough.

you want that on your head? do ya?


----------

